# Utah info



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

clankfu said:


> I'd like to visit Utah during my Spring break (April 5-10) and would appreciate some info. First off, will the snow still be nice around that time?
> 
> Secondly, I'm a broke student so I'm trying to cut costs as much as possible. I'll be staying 3 days, 2 nights and plan on hitting up Snowbird on the 1st day and Brighton on the 2nd day. Would it be my best bet to stay in SLC and rent a car or are there shuttles from SLC that would be cheaper?
> 
> ...


ill answer a bit more tomorrow but fast answer ... buses will be done going to the resorts by that time so its rental or hitch hike ... private shuttle services are way too much to even consider ... snow should be nice and slushy by then


----------



## clankfu (Jan 29, 2010)

burritosandsnow said:


> ill answer a bit more tomorrow but fast answer ... buses will be done going to the resorts by that time so its rental or hitch hike ... private shuttle services are way too much to even consider ... snow should be nice and slushy by then


Thanks...looking forward to it


----------



## talman3eb (Feb 13, 2009)

you might want to check this out

Utah Ski Package Rates

or this

Utah Ski Package Rates


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

as far as hotels ... the motel 6 you are talking about is most likely the one near the airport ... its kind of a sketchy area with little to offer in the way of dining. Downtown is just about 10 minutes away from it but it is literally on the wrong side of the tracks haha ... also it would be about an hour or so to get to a resort from there ( 30 min to the canyon 30 min up ) ... there is another motel 6 in murray as well as a crystal inn thats about 10 minutes from the canyon but obviously a little farther from the airport. My favorite place to mention is the super 8 motel in midvale because of the vast amounts of eateries of all price levels and styles around it. Its also on the road that dead ends into the canyons of brighton/solitude with snowbird just down the block .... so I guess the choice is up to you .. if you are just gonna grab mc donalds and veg out in fornt of the tele post ride and want to be close to the airport then the motel 6 by there is probably fine. If you want a little more in choice of food then maybe look at one of the other three i suggested... you make a choice lemme know ill fill you in on a few local gems in the downtown area 

o also send a shout when you head to brighton ill show you some spots for whatever style of riding you have

you shouldnt need chains but if we do get a late season storm you can hitchhike at the bottom of the canyon to either brighton or snowbird .. people are usually cool here about picking you up pretty fast .. hell even girls hitch hike alone up the canyon


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

I was out there last year and found a roach motel for like $35 a night and got a sub-compact for $21 a day through Alamo. Then I’d drive to the base of Little Cottonwood Canyon and take the bus to the resorts for $5 so there would be no chain drama. I was lucky enough to be there for 2 big pow days, so driving to the mountain was a no go but it worked out well.	

Use the motel’s coffee makers to warm-up water to make Boreal Soup or Top Ramen (if you can afford it) and steal some Clif bars from 7-11. Save money for real beer. 

And that’s how I travel in Utah.


----------



## flex (Mar 11, 2008)

Where are you flying from and are you going alone?


----------



## clankfu (Jan 29, 2010)

You guys are awesome. The Super 8 in Midvale sounds great and those package deals are exactly what I'm looking for.


----------



## clankfu (Jan 29, 2010)

flex said:


> Where are you flying from and are you going alone?


Coming from LA and I'm trying to get a couple of my buddies to go but willing to go solo if need be.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

burritosandsnow said:


> as far as hotels ... the motel 6 you are talking about is most likely the one near the airport ... its kind of a sketchy area with little to offer in the way of dining. Downtown is just about 10 minutes away from it but it is literally on the wrong side of the tracks haha ... also it would be about an hour or so to get to a resort from there ( 30 min to the canyon 30 min up ) ... there is another motel 6 in murray as well as a crystal inn thats about 10 minutes from the canyon but obviously a little farther from the airport. My favorite place to mention is the super 8 motel in midvale because of the vast amounts of eateries of all price levels and styles around it. Its also on the road that dead ends into the canyons of brighton/solitude with snowbird just down the block .... so I guess the choice is up to you .. if you are just gonna grab mc donalds and veg out in fornt of the tele post ride and want to be close to the airport then the motel 6 by there is probably fine. If you want a little more in choice of food then maybe look at one of the other three i suggested... you make a choice lemme know ill fill you in on a few local gems in the downtown area
> 
> o also send a shout when you head to brighton ill show you some spots for whatever style of riding you have
> 
> you shouldnt need chains but if we do get a late season storm you can hitchhike at the bottom of the canyon to either brighton or snowbird .. people are usually cool here about picking you up pretty fast .. hell even girls hitch hike alone up the canyon


BS, do you have this as Copy/Paste? You always give great info about the region! I can only imagine a canned response would be applicable, often times.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

neednsnow said:


> BS, do you have this as Copy/Paste? You always give great info about the region! I can only imagine a canned response would be applicable, often times.


lol no but I do keep meaning to make a slc guide for here and just have too much other crap goin on half the time .. the other half im just lazy


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

^You should definitely make a guide. Heck there should be Sticky on Utah vacation planning and for other regions IMO. I've been following the Utah threads and your responses are exactly what I've been looking for. I haven't booked my travel yet since I'm watching the weather. I'll probably book a week to 5 days ahead and I'm gonna try and follow the storms wherever they may lead.


----------

